
Torvalds Says Open Source Is the Way to Combat Software Complexity - dsego
http://www.eweek.com/enterprise-apps/torvalds-says-open-source-is-the-way-to-combat-software-complexity
======
PhilWright
I am not aware that Linux has a reputation for being non-complex.

~~~
gus_massa
The actual quote from Linus is

> " _Its a complicated world and the only way to deal with complexity is the
> open exchange of ideas._ "

I'm not sure that the title can be derived from that. Also, in many
publications the "quotes" are not 100% textual quotes, so don't even believe
in the them.

